# Filled my tag



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Was bow hunting yesterday and saw a flock of turkeys heading my way, I had a dead pine tree between us so I turned and got in a position so I could shoot when they passed. The flock was hens and 1 jake and I was hoping the jake would give me a shot, just as they started to pass a hen putted and they all stopped and started looking around and my only shot was a hen facing away at 20 yards, I shot and she only flopped and beat her wings and went 10 feet, the rest started putting and running and several flew.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on getting your Christmas turkey.
sherman


----------

